# Post Your Playing



## Potato (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't know about any of you, but I love playing music more than anything. And while I hate my voice, I've been persueded to upload some songs to YouTube.

So if any of you have done the same, please post up yourself playing.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Penguins4111 there is mine, any comments are appreciated, though try not to be -too- harsh, though some harshness is alright. ^_^


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 17, 2009)

I like Summer Sunrise. Good chords. Ooh! You did a Gothic Archies track!


----------



## Potato (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks 

Do you play?


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmwoCVaFiQA&feature=channel_page
Old recording of our school's woodwind quartet. That bass clarinet solo was me


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jul 19, 2009)

Sharing is caring!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2491486/
Stephen Lynch cover song, singing and guitar is me

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2208962/
Original song

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2038988/
another Original


----------



## Moekii (Jul 20, 2009)

partly completed song featuring myself on guitar and the noob bass :] 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2543003


----------

